# [Solved]skype crasha all'avvio: problema con /etc/localtime?

## table

Ciao,

sto avendo problemi con skype da qualche settimana: se avvio una nuova istanza di skype spessissimo crasha immediatamente.

Se ne avvio 2 invece la seconda va a buon fine.

Dall'output di strace sembrano esserci problemi con localtime

```
stat64("/etc/localtime", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2652, ...}) = 0

gettimeofday({1305788842, 279393}, NULL) = 0

stat64("/etc/localtime", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2652, ...}) = 0

gettimeofday({1305788842, 279654}, NULL) = 0

stat64("/etc/localtime", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2652, ...}) = 0

read(7, 0x9768880, 4096)                = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)

clock_gettime(CLOCK_MONOTONIC, {945, 280072375}) = 0

poll([{fd=3, events=POLLIN}, {fd=8, events=POLLIN}, {fd=9, events=POLLIN}, {fd=7, events=POLLIN}], 4, 98) = 0 (Timeout)

read(7, 0x9768880, 4096)                = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)

clock_gettime(CLOCK_MONOTONIC, {945, 378683279}) = 0

clock_gettime(CLOCK_MONOTONIC, {945, 378821777}) = 0

times({tms_utime=445, tms_stime=69, tms_cutime=0, tms_cstime=0}) = 429495974

gettimeofday({1305788842, 379138}, NULL) = 0

stat64("/etc/localtime", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2652, ...}) = 0

gettimeofday({1305788842, 379453}, NULL) = 0

stat64("/etc/localtime", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2652, ...}) = 0

gettimeofday({1305788842, 379717}, NULL) = 0

stat64("/etc/localtime", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2652, ...}) = 0

read(7, 0x9768880, 4096)                = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)

poll([{fd=3, events=POLLIN}, {fd=8, events=POLLIN}, {fd=9, events=POLLIN}, {fd=7, events=POLLIN}], 4, 0) = 0 (Timeout)

read(7, 0x9768880, 4096)                = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)

clock_gettime(CLOCK_MONOTONIC, {945, 380510634}) = 0

poll([{fd=7, events=POLLIN|POLLOUT}], 1, -1) = 1 ([{fd=7, revents=POLLOUT}])

writev(7, [{"7 \4\0{\1\0\4\n\0\0\4\0\0\0\0007\4\4\0|\1\0\4\n\0\0\4\0\0\0\0"..., 352}, {NULL, 0}, {"", 0}], 3) = 352

read(7, 0x9768880, 4096)                = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)

poll([{fd=3, events=POLLIN}, {fd=8, events=POLLIN}, {fd=9, events=POLLIN}, {fd=7, events=POLLIN}], 4, 97 <unfinished ...>

+++ killed by SIGABRT +++

Abortito

```

a qualcuno è già successo?

----------

## pierino_89

Guarda, oggi è successo pure a me.

Ho provato a smanettare un po', ho rifatto il link, ho reinstallato, ho compilato con qt-static...

Alla fine ho fatto il downgrade alla 2.1, e così funziona benissimo.

----------

## comio

Guardate se può aiutare questo articolo:

http://www.repubblica.it/tecnologia/2011/05/26/news/skype_sicurezza-16789906/?ref=HREC2-12

ciao

luigi

----------

## table

Ho risolto proprio ieri sera rimuovendo il file shared.xml nella directory .Skype/ nella /home

Avevo letto quella cosa da qualche parte sulla rete 

Grazie a tutti

----------

